# Rate my streamers..



## FishmastaZERO (May 29, 2012)

Lets see some of your streamers youngfish

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## hairyjoe123 (Dec 26, 2010)

www.facebook.com/joedrinkhorn check out my flies. The forum won't let me post pics from my phone. 

Lets go, hurry up, there's fish to be had!


----------



## FishmastaZERO (May 29, 2012)

Hairyjoe... Ive meet before I used to live in lapeer, does the name andrew stein ring a bell

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Youngfish (Oct 21, 2011)

FishmastaZERO said:


> Lets see some of your streamers youngfish
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2



I will post my creative streamers in a while. Here are a others that I tied. The olive one with the gold cone head was by far my best streamer from December-April!! The Spey bugger in the steelheads mouth in the bottom picture was also very hot!! After that the smaller black streamers took over from April-May. Wolly bugger, and egg sucking leach was so hot it was ridiculous. I will try to take some more pictures of my flies.


----------



## wartfroggy (Jan 25, 2007)

hairyjoe123 said:


> www.facebook.com/joedrinkhorn check out my flies. The forum won't let me post pics from my phone.
> 
> Lets go, hurry up, there's fish to be had!


 Don't see any pics of flies. Just pics of hairy band members. Is this just an attempt to promote your little bad?


----------



## hairyjoe123 (Dec 26, 2010)

The flies are there or at least were there. 

Lets go, hurry up, there's fish to be had!


----------



## wartfroggy (Jan 25, 2007)

My guess is that you have them private so that only your friends can see them.


----------



## hairyjoe123 (Dec 26, 2010)

Well my bad. Your probably right. Nobody go to my page for flies. 

Lets go, hurry up, there's fish to be had!


----------



## FishmastaZERO (May 29, 2012)

These ones pretty sweet 
Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


----------

